# dyno tests afc



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

i posted this under the afc and jwt ecu post 

BUT I WANTED EVERYONE TO READ IT that cared to 
because that thread is old and played out 
was hoping it could stay where it is :thumbup: 


went to the dyno on sunday (gtir, t28, 2.5dp, 444cc inj, ser maf) put 202whp and 207fpt 
@11psi on a jim wolf chip ! i had a 12.8-1 af from 3500rmp to 7200 rpm 
a very good tune indeed. i did 3 runs to begin with an afc hit 194 and 195 1st run but i had tuned it a little lean on the street about 13.5 so we added across the board and hit 181 and 189 but fat as hell.....took about 5% out from 2000 rpm to 4000 in the low map and added 5-6% on the high map from about 5000 to 8000 rpm and ended at 191hp and 195fp with a 
12.25 to 12.50 af @ 10 psi not bad!.....hhhhmmmm so i added fuel in the high map instead of leaning out the jwt ecu? to make more power???? aaaahhhhaa
deleted the afc and was able to add 1psi more boost and be safe on stock maf .and made decent hp for what it is now . with the tune from jwt 
it wasnt rich. but while driving around in low throttle it is rich so im going to mess around with it in the near future putting back in the afc and pulling 4-5 % on the low map on a 40-60 % high low throtle and do some tuning and readings to see where the hesitations when in low throttle and back fires after i release the gas in lower throttle (under 4500rpm) are coming from ,of corse i will be on the dyno ....and i will have some more upgrades @ that point so it should be intresting . :hal: 
it will be a little while i have a few races coming up 
hope this is useful?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that power seems a little low for a T28....but sounds like you had some good tuning done! Perhaps get a z32 MAF and definitely a 3" turbo back exhaust


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

FourN2ner said:


> i posted this under the afc and jwt ecu post
> 
> BUT I WANTED EVERYONE TO READ IT that cared to
> because that thread is old and played out
> ...




Hey man I got a 200sx swapped with the gti-r as well but with flywheel, clutch, JWT, 2.5 dp and 3.0 exhaust. But it's running rich and it def. not driving right... When i push on the gas quickly the rpm's drop almost to the point of stalling out!!! I just can't figure this out! I also don't have anything to look at to base what the engine should look like (vaccum hoses,lines)
Please help me!!!
P.S. It idle's fine at 1000rpm and i can drive while giving it a little extra gas when shifting. Just when I punch it, it almost stalls out. 
Giant Penis face I can't figure this out!!%$#%#@

Thanx


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Sun-E....stop posting the same crap in every thread. Do it again and I'll delete your post, go it?


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

What dude you gotta calm down chief no need to get angry man! I'm looking for answer's so chill out if you know than answer and help me out don't be a dick.... No need to freak out! DAMN.....


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

Btw if anyone but chimdike can help me out it would be much appreciated I still can't figure it out and I'm sry but I don't like people who have to be rude for no reason, just for asking or telling certain IMPORTANT thing's that people would probably like to read about.

P.C


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

dont piss the mod off... warning warning


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

SUN-E said:


> Btw if anyone but chimdike can help me out it would be much appreciated I still can't figure it out and I'm sry but I don't like people who have to be rude for no reason, just for asking or telling certain IMPORTANT thing's that people would probably like to read about.
> 
> P.C


I think a better solution, instead of posting in every thread that has a problem like yours is to start your own thread... And only one thread will do, you don't need to post it in every section. Thanks! 

Sorry to the creator of this thread but I'm going to close it simply because it did not start off very well and you did not get the help you were looking for in this thread anyways! :cheers:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SUN-E said:


> Btw if anyone but chimdike can help me out it would be much appreciated I still can't figure it out and I'm sry but I don't like people who have to be rude for no reason, just for asking or telling certain IMPORTANT thing's that people would probably like to read about.
> 
> P.C


I think rude is posting the same crap in every thread.

I think LAZY is NOT making your own damn thread about your problem. Try it sometime.


----------

